# Hypoglycemia in Diabetes



## elizabeth24 (May 23, 2012)

Is 250.80 the correct dx code for hypoglycemia in diabetes?  The chart does not state any manifestations and when reading the description of 250.80 it says to use an additional code to identify manifestation.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## mitchellde (May 23, 2012)

no hypogylcemia is not a manifestation of diabetes it is just a diabetic not taking their meds correctly or not following their diet.  We have always coded just the 250.0x code


----------



## kumeena (May 23, 2012)

Hi Debra,

Some Physicians are telling me hypoglycemia  is DM complications. Even though patient is following RX mgmt and diet their glucose is fluctuating. If you find any guidelines please share with us.

Thank you


----------



## mitchellde (May 23, 2012)

It may indicate out of control but it is not a complication


----------



## nabernhardt (May 26, 2012)

I understand what your saying.  But confused then cause if you look up hypoglycemia and then diabetic it leads you to 250.8?


----------

